
The Management Engine: an attack on computer users' freedom - tomrod
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/sysadmin/the-management-engine-an-attack-on-computer-users-freedom
======
peatmoss
I just found this note that suggests the AMD PSP (ME equivalent) can be
disabled, officially, and not as a hack:

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-
PSP-...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-PSP-Disable-
Option)

If so, AMD is looking relatively good compared to Intel these days. Can’t say
I’d mind some more competition.

------
DerekL
It attacks the users' freedom? Good! The owner of the computer should be in
ultimate control, not the user. Buy your own computer if you don't like it.

~~~
solotronics
not sure if this is sarcasm but even if you buy your own it comes with IME

~~~
DerekL
So? After you buy the machine, you can choose your own password for the
Management Engine, and also disable the remote configuration. The owner has
ultimate control of the machine, but the user (for example, an employee, a
student, or some random jerk at a public library) does not. That's how it
should be, but the article rails against it.

